# 

## martinusix

Dzień dobry

Chciałbym uzyskać informację na temat zaworu czterodrożnego.

A interesuje mnie kwestia dotycząca wpływu zainstalowania tego zaworu na spalanie.

w chwili obecnej mam zaisnatlowany zawor trojdrożny na zasilaniu. Chcialbym zainstalowac zawór czterodrogowy aby zwiększyć temperature na powrocie. I czy zwiększenie temperatury na powrocie spowoduje dluższe utrzymywanie zadanej temperatry na piecu a tym samym mniejsze zużycie wegla??

prosze o odpwiedź

----------


## Paluszek21

I co? Kombinowałeś coś z tym zaworem? Jaki wynik? Mam podobne sugestie, ale...

----------

